# GAME 5: Dallas Mavericks vs Houston Rockets (Apr 25th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*VS*








*Dallas Mavericks (2-2) - Houston Rockets (2-2)  *


*Starting Lineup*






































*Jason Terry | Michael Finley | Josh Howard | Dirk Nowitzki | Erick Dampier*





































*David Wesley | Bob Sura | Tracy McGrady | Ryan Bowen | Yao Ming*

*Key Reserves*





































*Stackhouse - Daniels - Harris - Henderson - Bradley*
*VS*





































*Mutombo - Padgett - Weatherspoon - Barry - James*


*Key Matchup*







*against*










*Go Mavericks!!*



*Game 1: Dallas Mavericks 86, Houston Rockets 98
Game 2: Dallas Mavericks 111, Houston Rockets 113
Game 3: Dallas Mavericks 106, Houston Rockets 102
** Game 4: Dallas Mavericks 97, Houston Rockets 92*​


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

All I can say about this game is that I hope it is a blow out for the Mavs. These fourth quarters are wearing me out.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

The Rockets will come ready to play. They feel they can win here and they'll want some payback for the Mavs taking 2 games on their floor. I really want to see Dirk and Howard break out tonight and go off with Damp staying in the game and getting some numbers. I of course want to see Fin and the rest keep up the effort, but if they do and Dirk along with Josh have big nights then this will be a good one. The Mavs just CANNOT relax since they're at home. 

Dirk with 30
Josh with 20
Fin with 18
Stack with 18
Terry with 15
Damp with 10
And the rest of the bench chipping in like 10 would be nice. I can hope right?! ;o)


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

theo u have a pm.


----------



## Maniacs (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe it's just me, but I think both wins for Dallas were quite lucky. 
So I'm still not convinced they can beat the Rockets in a best of seven series, especially with Dirk playing the way he is at the moment.

Mavs 104 - Rockets 107


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Maniacs said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think both wins for Dallas were quite lucky.
> So I'm still not convinced they can beat the Rockets in a best of seven series, especially with Dirk playing the way he is at the moment.
> 
> Mavs 104 - Rockets 107


After game 3 I thought it might be luck with that 20-0 run. After game 4 I stopped thinking it was luck. It's execution, attitude and poise and which team has those 3 things going for them. The Mavs had it the last two games and never got cocky and hopefully that will carry over in tonights game. It's not over though by a long shot and the Rox will come to play tonight.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rockets to win
Rockets 106
Mavericks 101


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

the 20-0 run carried over to a quick start in game 4 now hopefully tht 15-5 run wull do the same


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mavs 102
Rockets 98


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i think we could blow this one out possibly


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

One positve thing is that every game this year including the playoffs they play against us well in the AAC. So one positive for the Rockets is they know how to win against the MAvs in Dallas. For this series and regular season series the Rockets are 3-1 against the Mavs in Dallas.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Cooperstein just said for tonight starting lineup they will be play the eminence front by the who goodtimes.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

dirk is gona b big as they wont double him since terry and fin have got so hot


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This could be the deciding game.
103-92 Mavs


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Game 4 I dont think Dirk got rewarded for the 1st time in the series he got hammered by Yao on 2 or 3 occassions. But From an offensive standpoint the Mavs have the offense figured out its just a matter of execution and attacking and getting to the line.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

This is an important game. I think who ever wins this game, will win the series.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

this game is real huge because the winner should take the series in all likelyhood in my opinion because its gonna be tough if the Mavs somehow lose this game to come back I think we could take it to 7 but If we cant win on our court what does it mean ?


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> this game is real huge because the winner should take the series in all likelyhood in my opinion because its gonna be tough if the Mavs somehow lose this game to come back I think we could take it to 7 but If we cant win on our court what does it mean ?


Means we don't deserve to win this series, let alone win a championship with the Suns waiting and getting healthy.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk Tonights keys be aggresive even tho you didnt get the calls in the 5th quarter attack becasue you are bound to get the calls.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

I hope and expect that Yao will play the game of his life because of the fine on JVG. Boy i can only hope. If Dallas wins, ill be really really upset. that would make it three Dallas wins in a row, URGHHHHH. I hope that doesnt happen. I think the Rockets will guard Terry muchhhhh more closely. If it wasnt for Terry, Houston would be up 3-1. So darn you TERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I still feel Houston can make it to the second round, it just depends whether Yao can stay out of foul trouble. With that said, GO ROCKETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Couldnt bet on tonights game because it is too close to call I think the Mavs win by 4. Do any of you guys feel that this is a repeat of Tmac in 2003 against the Pistons up 2-0 then go on to blow the series ? I think that this Houston Rockets is better than 2003 Oralndo team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*We are going to win tonight....

107
99

Bank it.*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

HarrisPhan you are usally pretty right so I like your prediction. But I think the Mavs win in a tight one.


----------



## flamethrower42 (Mar 23, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *We are going to win tonight....
> 
> 107
> 99
> ...



Where is that bet? :biggrin: 

Of course we will win.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Are we not giving 500 points to the person that guesses the closet anymore ?
For some reason it wont let me donate points to anyone anymore any ideas ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Micheal Finley is what Avery was for the Mavs when he was a player what you guys think ? Just from leadership standpoint of course because Mike is still playing half decent ball.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk is due for a big game take this down Dirk 30 points 8 rebounds 4 assits and 2 blocks and 1 steal. Big Dog Decker player of the game.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> Are we not giving 500 points to the person that guesses the closet anymore ?
> For some reason it wont let me donate points to anyone anymore any ideas ?


What do you do with these points??


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

You can go to Vbookie and bet on games like gamble. Or you can do that rpg stuff which I havent even messed with myself. But with me I just gamble i think that is pretty fun and even if you lose its not real money.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

kfranco said:


> What do you do with these points??


*You use points to play in the VBookie, which allows you to bet on games.....if you are into RPG's, then you can use the points to upgrade your character....

You can also buy things in the UCash Store, like Italizing or Glowing your username.....

I like the VBookie the best...*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I bet all 7030 points on the Mavericks covering 5.5 points...come on boys!!*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

1,000 and change on the MAvs!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Great energy lets get the o going ! Damp allready 2 fouls come on !


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Dirk needs to quit passing and take the darn ball to the Rack !


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Both teams seem to be tenative early. Hopefully the Mavs can settle down and start hitting some shots.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*STACK STACK STACK STACK!!!

TMAC WITH 2 FOULS!*


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Time for us to kick the dog while its down.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotta take advantage and failed to cease the oppurtunity.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

That sure was a screen on Yao and i dont wanna here Rockets personel complain.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Mcgrady to come back in after the timeout it looks like. So far love Devins play being very assertive. Mike James got away with some offensive fouls on Devin lowering his shoulder into him like that. But what can I say the refs arnt gonna call everything. You have to be good enough to overcome no calls.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man where is the offense when Dirk comes in Dirk needs to be more aggresive maybe he is just waiting till the 4th. But man we should really be up on these guys.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

James is killing us.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

For Houston I gotta think James plays more minutes than Sura tonight feeling a little ill. So I wonder if thats better for them with JAmes getting a lot of playing time. I think that James can help them but also hurt them because the lack of his distrubution skills.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Lets get Dirk going come on Dirk be aggresive take the ball to the rack big man!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Stack that a way to fight back thats what I am talking about we got this one guys !


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

your talki=ng to yourself lol


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

So at least I have pride and post for the Mavs!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

That a way but where is Dirk tonight total unlike Dirk performance this series.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Going small Tmac is fouling dirk but we cannot get the calls tonight.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Only positive from this is that Tmac is wearing out from having to guard Dirk but Dirks game is struggling.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice defense this last few minutes.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is the technical ?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah ! Dirk shoot your outside game we love to see you score ! thats the Mavs we ahve all grown to love !


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Come on guys lets posts between timeouts our in game post isnt very active but oh well we are winning.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

One quick thought is this game couldnt get over soon enough.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The pressure is on us to make some shots Houston has nothing to lose.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

that was sick DIRK!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Poster face by Dirk. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Gotta play defense and box out and reboud from houston stand point they are gonna play with urge and to get a quick score.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Just make the free throws and go home thats what the Mavs need and to play some solid defense.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Finley was out of bounds! That one really hurt us.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Way tooooooooooo close.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

the only guy I didnt want talking the shot smart play by dirk and put a hand in his face.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

We won !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Im sure Van Gundy is really gonna be after teh officals after that one.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*WOW...that was a little too close....

I lost 7,000 points, but my prediction was damm close, someone donate me some points! :curse: *


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Tonights big dog player of the game goes to DIRK! 23 pts, 2 ast
13 reb, 4 stls.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Man guys I told you the Mavs would win 102-99.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

JANAKING of the boards goes to DIRK 13 Rebounds


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *WOW...that was a little too close....
> 
> I lost 7,000 points, but my prediction was damm close, someone donate me some points! :curse: *


I'm glad that the book closed because I would be with out any points :biggrin:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This game shouldn't been that close in the first place. WOW my head hurts lol. Bad officiating and we got alot of breaks in the 4th. But it still shouldnt have came down to that at all. Oh well good solid win tonight and lets go get game 6 to close this great series out.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

This wasn't a big deal, your right, for the person who said that refs had nothing to do with THIS BADDDDDDD CALL.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

It's amazing how the Rockets fans are overreacting. They are bashing the hell out of Dirk. They are calling for David Stern’s head. And they are acting like the series is over. I get that the Finley non-call was huge, but it didn't really cost the Rockets the game. It was Yao and T-Mac missing free throws in the 4th. I'm just glad to see most of the Mavs fans acting with class during this series, and not bashing the Rockets team for their hand gestures after they make 3's. I think that this series has made the Mavs and Rockets offical rivals.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

I was at the game tonight with my friends. Wow, what a game. This was so tense, so nerver wracking like last weeks last home game, but this time we won.

I had tears of joy in my eyes, also could be the 10 shots of Vodka...I cant tell. 

What a game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been rooting for Dallas thie entire series but the reffs really blew that out of bounds call at the end:nonono:


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Well this just proves that the Mavs have the stronger will to win this series, beeing 2 zip and win the next 3, including 2 on your oppositions court is something really remarkable. Everyone look like they played (with the exception of Damp) their role sufficiently today and thus we came up for the win.

Dirk has hit some form 23 points, 13 rebounds and 4 steals in todays game and is starting to step up to the plate for the Mavs. Fin had a solid game and added 6 rebounds to his 12 points of 50% shooting, which is basically all we need from him, so a good job on his behalf. Jet also played well for his 13 points and 7 assists with just the one turnover, which again is all he needs to do in these playoffs, plus the occasional clutch 3. JHo also made his presence on the court at both ends, hold TMac just to 25 points on 7/22 shooting. He managed 17 points along with 8 rebounds. We have four of our starters now playing their role up to standard and Damp just needs to come along and make his presence felt in the middle.

From the bench, Stack and Marquis really played well to fill the void of KVH. Stack had 17 points, with 3/4 from behind the arc and piled 3 assists and rebounds. Marquis alos brought some instant offence off the bench with 11 points in just 14min of playing time and got to the line to cause probelms with Huoston's fouls.

Overall the victory today has proved that the Mavs are playoff ready. They were under prepared to start the postseason, but now we seem to be clicking on all cylinders and would have to suffer so very unfortunate luck not to be playing the Suns in the second round.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dirk did not have a great game again from the field. But he might have had his best game in the series tonight. Got a double double with 13 boards. That needs to happen all the time.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

well it looks like this game has brought alot of hate towards the Mavs from different places now. Don't understand it but now i see where the Spurs fans are coming from.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

The game was awesome, but the refs destroyed it in the end.
Was it because of the pressure Cuban put on them?

I can think of 2 blatant wrong calls that should have been reversed, and 2 very arguable ones all in the last 2 minutes of the game:

obvious:
- finley being out of bounds while slapping the ball and not being whistled for it.
- the foul called on padgett with 1 seconds left when finley was trapped by him and tmac in the corner while they were going for the steal, instead the game becomes a 2 posession one.

arguable:
- if a foul is going to be called on yaos rebound, it should have been called on dirk, because he clearly was the one who had contact with yao. dirk would have fouled out.
- the foul whistled against tmac on dirk was definitely not a foul, not something you call in the last minute of a playoff game.

not the mavs' players fault... they're just playing basketball trying to win a ball game, but the fact that stern reacted so harshly at SVG's comments makes me think that maybe he told the refs to go hard on houston.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

And once again, the Rockets went 8-16 from the free throw line in the fourth quarter.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> - finley being out of bounds while slapping the ball and not being whistled for it.


Yes, everyone agrees this was a bad call. No arguments here.



> - the foul called on padgett with 1 seconds left when finley was trapped by him and tmac in the corner while they were going for the steal, instead the game becomes a 2 posession one.


This is one of those that I guess Rocket fans can hang onto to try and make thier point. But this one is a big who cares. The proper play for the Rockets was to foul being down 3 with less than 20 seconds left and the slight bump by Padgett was called in anticipation of that foul by the ref, but really so what? What was going to happen if that is not called? Probably they are going to swipe at the ball for a few seconds than the call is made or Finley is going to pass out of the double team or Finley is going to try to find someone for 4-5 seconds than call timeout. There was a chance that Houston could have knocked the ball loose but a small chance. 

arguable:


> - if a foul is going to be called on yaos rebound, it should have been called on dirk, because he clearly was the one who had contact with yao. dirk would have fouled out.


This one is just plain wrong. First of all it should not have been a foul period but it was Howard that knocked the ball out of Yao's hands not Nowitzki. If there was a foul to be called and I don't think there was, Howard would be the one to get it.



> - the foul whistled against tmac on dirk was definitely not a foul, not something you call in the last minute of a playoff game.


This kind of call is made 10+ times a game. One guys taking the ball to the hoop and the defender moving to stay in front of him gets called for the body contact.

How about the non-call when the Mavericks were inbounding the ball from the side and Jason Terry tried to release to the backcourt area to get the inbounds pass and Mike James literally grabbed him and held him from releasing? It was so obvious it was ridiculous. That should have been a foul shot for the Mavs and the Mavs ball again. You see there are bad calls and non-calls that go both ways.

Believe me, as a Maverick fan I know how frustrating it can be when it feels like the calls are going against you.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

mavsman said:


> Yes, everyone agrees this was a bad call. No arguments here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Believe me, as a Maverick fan I know how frustrating it can be when it feels like the calls are going against you


Exactly. We know how Rocket fans are feeling now. We have had games like this go against us so many times to make us call out the officiating. Sometimes they go your way and sometimes they dont. Those are the breaks but what do you expect from the worse officiating crew of all the major sports.


----------

